# What kind of mental disorder do you have?



## dustinzgirl (Oct 1, 2006)

HA HA I thought this quiz was highly befitting our crowd!!

http://www.youthink.com/quiz.asp?action=take&quiz_id=1729

*[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]hat Kind of Mental Disorder Do You Have?[/FONT]* [FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Multiple Personalities* [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]You have more than one personality - could include two or more.  Name them and make them argue about politics. 	[/FONT]


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 1, 2006)

It told me that I have multiple personalities as well.  I'd always suspected that.  It didn't pick up on my OCD, though.


----------



## dustinzgirl (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL

You know, I've been diagnosed with a few mental illnesses, but never MPD. So maybe each of my multiple personalities has a different mental illness? LOL.

Your OCD is probably one of your other personalities, and thats why the test didn't pick up on it.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Oct 1, 2006)

It said I'm depressed.

"Whatever."


----------



## j d worthington (Oct 1, 2006)

Riiight... Okay: I thoroughly befuddled the one on Greek Gods: it tried to give me four different deities... I came out alternately very evil on the villains one and on a different one as darn near Pollyannish... and now I get this:


*Psychopathic Killer* You have no sense of remorse. You show kindness only to your pet rabbit...until you brutally slaughter it with a steel-toed boot. 

It's a conspiracy, I tell you... a conspiracy!


----------



## nixie (Oct 1, 2006)

*What Kind of Mental Disorder Do You Have?* *Psychopathic Killer* 

Anyone seen my axe?


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 1, 2006)

Okay, let me get this right.  So far, we've got two psychopathic killers, two multiple personalities (or however many of us that makes), and a depressive.

Gee, no wonder I feel so comfortable around here.


----------



## chrispenycate (Oct 2, 2006)

Weéé. I'm depressed too. What it didn't pick up on is the fact this is only a temporary aberration; normally I'm much less balanced.


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Oct 2, 2006)

We can be depressed together, Chris.  Or not.  Or . . . oh, bother.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, none of those were options I would pick honestly. It also failed to detect my OCD. I am, however, supposedly a psychopathic killer.


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 2, 2006)

each of my personalities has a different disorder.


----------



## Loner (Oct 2, 2006)

I have the undiagnosed kind, and that's the way I like it.


----------



## Adasunshine (Oct 2, 2006)

Multiple personalities for me too

xx


----------



## Teir (Oct 2, 2006)

- ditto


----------



## Marky Lazer (Oct 2, 2006)

Mine came out too true to mention here...


----------



## scalem X (Oct 2, 2006)

Psychopathic Killer

You have no sense of remorse. You show kindness only to your pet rabbit...until you brutally slaughter it with a steel-toed boot.


----------



## The DeadMan (Oct 2, 2006)

*What Kind of Mental Disorder Do You Have?* 
*Schizophrenic* 
You see things, hear things, and talk to things which don't exist. Please proceed to run for president. 

[Admin edit - pic removed]


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 2, 2006)

yay my firewall let me into it 


*Psychopathic Killer* 
You have no sense of remorse. You show kindness only to your pet rabbit...until you brutally slaughter it with a steel-toed boot. yeah baby!

[Admin edit - pic removed]


----------



## scalem X (Oct 2, 2006)

Joel it's the quake, it must be


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 2, 2006)

that's right, blame the videogames for my wild uncontrollable killing sprees. 
if someone got violent from gaming, all that would happen when they were mad is they'd wiggle their finger and wave their arm around slightly screaming "die all of you!" and then go to the fridge for a cake.


----------



## scalem X (Oct 2, 2006)

> that's right, blame the videogames for my wild uncontrollable killing sprees.
> if someone got violent from gaming, all that would happen when they were mad is they'd wiggle their finger and wave their arm around slightly screaming "die all of you!" and then go to the fridge for a cake.


Do you know how dangerous that is?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 2, 2006)

Just to let you know there have been a few concerns about this thread - I'll let it go for the time-being, but I think it's fair to say some of the images pasted in are quite unsuitable for chronicles.

If you're going to do the quiz, please don't paste the images in here, thanks.


----------



## Mouse (Oct 2, 2006)

*Schizophrenic* You see things, hear things, and talk to things which don't exist. Please proceed to run for president. 

Great!


----------



## Joel007 (Oct 3, 2006)

sorry brian, i didnt scroll down to the image until after i'd pasted it


----------



## Hawkshaw_245 (Oct 4, 2006)

Joel007 said:
			
		

> each of my personalities has a different disorder.


 

I have more than you have!
I have more than you have!
I have more than you have!


----------



## Sketti (Oct 4, 2006)

I came up with multiple personalities. We came up. I came up. No, we came up... erm. whatever. 

Our names are Sketti (primary?), Pesto (my masculine self  ), Putanesca (the high libido lover in me) and Lasagna (the comfy, homey, repressed housewife type in me). 

There may be more, particularly the shy girl who comes up very often but hasn't worked up the courage to tell me her name yet.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 4, 2006)

I bet it's Ravioli.


----------



## Loner (Oct 4, 2006)

Loner said:
			
		

> I have the undiagnosed kind, and that's the way I like it.



Ok so I lied. I didn't like being undiagnosed, so I did the test and WOO HOO (sarcasm) it states the obvious. 

*DEPRESSED*


----------



## Saranalos (Oct 7, 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Psychopathic  Killer* [/FONT]


[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]Quite... Truthful.  Hehe, nah, made me laugh though. I liked the picture that came with it.
[/FONT]


----------



## SilentBob (Oct 7, 2006)

*Multiple personalities*


Shut up, Francisco, i still have a half hour left!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rosemary (Oct 9, 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Schizophrenic* [/FONT]
[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]You see things, hear things, and talk to things which don't exist.  Please proceed to run for president.[/FONT]
_[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]
[/FONT]_
_I knew I shouldn't have listened to you... I could have told you the answer, so why did you bother?  How come I didn't get the Depressed, it seems to be the favourite answer!  If you say that one more time Bug, you can go work for  Lady Envy...Oh, it really must be time to start that revolution, where's the guillotine got to... _


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 9, 2006)

*Schizophrenic* You see things, hear things, and talk to things which don't exist. Please proceed to run for president. 

See, that's not anything I didn't know before. Before I left school I was seriously considered for the award "Most likely to be schizophrenic". So it's true...Well, at least it explains the giant purple raisins skipping around my ankles...


----------



## davlaurjen (Oct 18, 2006)

Depression.Right on the money,sadly.


----------



## manephelien (Oct 19, 2006)

Depressed, although I could've guessed it by the answers I picked.


----------



## Stenevor (Oct 20, 2006)

Tried to visit this site numerous times but can never get it to load. I would imagine it would diagnose depression most similar tests ive done do anyway.


----------



## Alia (Oct 20, 2006)

*What Kind of Mental Disorder Do You Have?* 
*Schizophrenic* 
You see things, hear things, and talk to things which don't exist. Please proceed to run for president. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





that was a hoot! Lets do it again!!!!


----------



## Paige Turner (Oct 20, 2006)

Well, what's it going to be? The text says, "Schizophrenic." The voice says, "Start a fire." I hate things that are so ambiguous. I makes me so mad. I just want to burn down the whole internet diagnosis building. 

Fortunately, it's right across the street.


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 20, 2006)

*I have to admit, I dont think this survey is amusing at all, being a sufferer of a serious mental condition myself but hey I will lighten up.


At least I dont need a survey to know im a Bi-Polar... Ha Ha Ha 
*


----------



## Valko (Oct 21, 2006)

Depressed.....Oh dear, nevermind


----------



## Jaggy Jai (Oct 24, 2006)

*Psychopathic Killer*


----------



## SpaceShip (Oct 27, 2006)

I don't know what mine's called but I can remember the family whispering to newcomers into our home not to say the word "rabbits".  Yaaarrghghh - even writing it nearly sets me off.

Apparently (or allegedly) - and no-one has been brave enough to say what happens - I lose it - literally - for about six hours.  Can't remember a darned thing of what happened but I found a letter my sister was writing to a friend and it describes my conduct in absolutely horrific terms.

Anyone know what I'm suffering from?


----------



## Nesacat (Oct 30, 2006)

[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]*Psychopathic  Killer* [/FONT]
You have no sense of remorse. You show kindness only to your pet rabbit...until you brutally slaughter it with a steel-toed boot. 



[FONT=verdana,arial,helvetica]I knew there had to be a very good reason for those Law degrees. 
[/FONT]


----------



## Princess Ivy (Oct 30, 2006)

kyektulu said:


> *I have to admit, I dont think this survey is amusing at all, being a sufferer of a serious mental condition myself but hey I will lighten up.*
> 
> 
> *At least I dont need a survey to know im a Bi-Polar... Ha Ha Ha *


i suppose it's meant all in good fun, but i know where you're comming from. having lived with, and loved someone with a severe mental illness and watching them loose everything in their lives and become walking zombies isn't funny. i know i won't be able to lighten up about it.


----------

